# Salad shooters mk3 cabrio help



## josh53191 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wanna run staggered shooters on my mk3 cabrio. Ive never seen a cabrio with shooters but im 4x100 and I need help with this adapter and spacing thing. I know which adapters to run but i dont understand the spacing or the offset deal. Please help thanks


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

you want 20 and 25mm spacers. i am selling the wheels you want check my threads and PM me


----------



## dzrtvolkz (Apr 5, 2009)

here is a pic of my cabby on saladshooters, staggered set up on 20mm adapters all around. 205/40 front tires, and 215/40 rears. but i had to swap over to 5x100


----------

